# when can I apply for housing?



## familyman (25 Jun 2005)

I am going to be starting my training in august for infintry.From my understanding it will be about 9 months untill I am posted.At what point can I apply for housing so my family can move out,and can my family live their when I am training?any info will be appreciated.


----------



## Gunner98 (26 Jun 2005)

Once you receive a posting message to your Regt/Bn at the end of your Infantry QL3 training, you will have a chance to do a House Hunting Trip or be offered a PMQ.   Until you complete all of your training your Family, Furniture and Effects stay put in the location they were when you began training.   You will have reunion trips at various points during your training.   It would not make financial sense to move your family anywhere until your are trained - should you be injured or fail out of training, it will be return to Start, do not pass go, and your family will be in your original abode waiting to comfort and console you.

*Last edit for a missing verb.


----------



## familyman (26 Jun 2005)

thank toy for clearing that up gunner,makes sense dont know why I didnt think of that,guess nothing is guarinteed,like ascaping 9 months of training injury free.how do u guys do it?,,knock on wood


----------



## Gunner98 (26 Jun 2005)

There are lots of great posts/threads if you do a search function in the recruiting topics.  Basically surviving injury free is a combination of luck, fitness, safety, team work, leadership and staying out of trouble.  You will find some topics or posts in Army.ca that discuss "no pain, no gain".  Being someone who has 20+ years in the CF, including 14 years of running in combat boots in the field, jumping on and off trucks and tracked vehicles, I have bad knees and even worse ankles from 20 or more sprains.  Recovering from injuries is the key, the Battle Fit Tests and marches certainly don't get any easier when you are over 40 years of age.


----------



## theseeker (5 Apr 2006)

i have checked here and on the web page for PMQs. and did not find what i was looking for. when should i apply, i am married and have 2 kids..... is there a wait time for PMQs and if so when do i apply....... i do not know where ill be posted after my BMQ and when i apply for PMQs does that mean i am applying for a certain type and if i get it,  does it follow me to the posting( and by that is mean not REALLY follow me). or do i wait till i get posted, then apply, and if so how long of a wait till i receive one, do i get to look at the options before i chose or do i just get stuck in which ever one they give me. these are questions my wife keeps asking me and i am trying to find her the answers. please just serious responses.

and also how and when do i ask for the moving of my personal effects.


----------



## scoutfinch (5 Apr 2006)

I stand to be corrected but don't think you can put your name in for a PMQ until after you have received your posting message.  You will be advised as to your entitlement and will likely be given some options depending on availability on your receiving base.

There are wait lists for PMQs in some areas.  I don't know about current wait lists but the wait list for Toronto/Downsview in the early 90s was over a year but that was the exception to the rule.


----------



## orange.paint (5 Apr 2006)

When you finish your course the good people who organise these things will sort you out.Prior to leaving your base you will apply for a PMQ and withing 3 days you get a response saying here it is do you accept? You write your name and carry on.Royal Lepage will explain EVERYTHING to you and feel free to bring your wife with you if she lives in the area.

Worst case scenario they place you in single barracks for 2 wks (happend from battle school to petawawa in 2000) then you get your house and bring your family up.

Royal lepage does everything it's there job.

Don't you have instructors on course?Ask them,as they have proably done the past 8 BMQ's back to back and will be able to give you an accurate account of what will happen.

If your posted without your wife and kids they also get sent to china to work sweat shops

relax finish your course!


----------



## Gunnie (25 Aug 2008)

How long is the usual wait list for a pmq in Pet? I've searched all over and I haven't really gotten an answer...anybody know?


----------



## George Wallace (25 Aug 2008)

Gunnie said:
			
		

> How long is the usual wait list for a pmq in Pet? I've searched all over and I haven't really gotten an answer...anybody know?



There is NO usual wait time.  The wait list is governed by the amount of available PMQs, and the amount of personnel who are waiting for those PMQs.  Every years the two lists will vary in length.


----------



## Gunnie (25 Aug 2008)

Okay thanks for the help!  Yeah it's just that I'm looking to move up there where my boyfriend is, he's 1RCR, and I was more or less just wondering...
thanks again


----------



## Gunnie (25 Aug 2008)

Oh that kinda sucks, but what can you do, right? It's just that we're getting married next year and I'm 4 hours away in toronto, so it's difficult.
Thanks though!


----------



## aesop081 (25 Aug 2008)

Gunnie said:
			
		

> and I'm 4 hours away in toronto, so it's difficult.



Welcome to the club..........


----------



## SupersonicMax (25 Aug 2008)

Gunnie, nothing is impossible.  You can apply 60 days before the date you require the PMQ for.  If you don't ask, you won't get.  They are usually very helpful.  They have been with me on 3 occasions...

Max


----------



## Run away gun (25 Aug 2008)

Yup, talking to the lads in Petawawa, most are being told expect to wait till at least October for a PMQ. And yes married/comon law and kids are given preferential treatment. You WILL NOT get on the north side of the base (the base proper) unless you have kids or one on the way.


----------



## Run away gun (25 Aug 2008)

And by PMQ I mean a house, if you want an apartment there are plenty available and singles live in them.


----------



## Gunnie (25 Aug 2008)

You guys rock...thank you so so much for the help! Now i know!


----------



## George Wallace (25 Aug 2008)

Those lists are also very unpredicatable.  Years ago, in Gagetown, I was told I was number 30 on the list, and it was a couple of weeks before Christmas.  A couple of days later (when I was on Christmas Leave), I was at the top of the list.  There is no predicting how long you may be on the list.


----------



## aesop081 (26 Aug 2008)

Just re=read the title and wanted to clarify something



> when can I apply for housing?



*You* do not apply for housing. *He* does.

Just so nobody gets confused.


----------



## PMedMoe (26 Aug 2008)

Run away gun said:
			
		

> You WILL NOT get on the north side of the base (the base proper) *unless you have kids or one on the way*.



What kind of arbitrary rule is that?  A house is a house, north side, south side, what difference does it make if you have kids or not?  ???


----------



## aesop081 (26 Aug 2008)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> What kind of arbitrary rule is that?  A house is a house, north side, south side, what difference does it make if you have kids or not?  ???



From what i remember from Living up on the North side, those were the appartments and the larger single family homes. The south side, IIRC, was all shitty row housing.


----------



## PMedMoe (26 Aug 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> From what i remember from Living up on the North side, those were the appartments and the larger single family homes. The south side, IIRC, was all shitty row housing.



That's true, but it still doesn't justify saying someone can't more into the north side if they don't have kids.  We had no kids (living with us) when I lived there (just left in '06).


----------



## Gunnie (26 Aug 2008)

so basically it's: families have the good side, engaged/young couples/singles in the ghetto type thing. woohoo lol


----------



## aesop081 (26 Aug 2008)

Gunnie said:
			
		

> so basically it's: families have the good side, engaged/young couples/singles in the ghetto type thing. woohoo lol



Its Petawawa my dear......the whole area is a ghetto.....


----------



## Gunnie (26 Aug 2008)

Hehe that's what I hear...that and it's boring haha


----------

